# VW Rialta Winnebago 2.8 V6 P - Auto



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

*VW Rialta Winnebago 2.8 V6 P - Auto *

Anyone looking for one of these m/h's i have someone i know selling a beauty on a year 2005- 54 plate.

It is a beauty so PM me if your interested.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Don't be fooled by by 'plate' Volkswagen stopped making the base vehicle in June 2003!!!!


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

rod_vw said:


> Don't be fooled by by 'plate' Volkswagen stopped making the base vehicle in June 2003!!!!


Who cares about the plate, the Winnie Rialta is a fantastic Motorhome.....


----------

